# New Holland 7740 Low pressure fuel pump



## Ky blue tractor (Aug 9, 2018)

My low pressure fuel pump stopped working. Ordered a new one and received a substitute pump from CNH. The new pump came with proper brass fittings and instructions to install. Pump Works great but it’s about 1 1/2” taller and now air filter canister won’t mount over it. Why would they have a substitute pump that doesn’t allow for the air filter to mount back?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Mistake on the part of someone. Number 11 in the following diagram should be the correct low pressure pump. Recently changed one on a Ford 7740 Same tractor) and it fit perfectly. https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr51977ar493477


----------



## Ky blue tractor (Aug 9, 2018)

I ordered part number 81875030 and they said it had a substitute part number 87615018. I just checked your web sight and it says the same thing?


----------



## Ky blue tractor (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Ky blue tractor (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Ky blue tractor (Aug 9, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Mistake on the part of someone. Number 11 in the following diagram should be the correct low pressure pump. Recently changed one on a Ford 7740 Same tractor) and it fit perfectly. https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr51977ar493477


----------



## Ky blue tractor (Aug 9, 2018)

Same diagram I ordered from when you order part number 81876030 it’s replaced by 87615018.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would grease up my boots and start kicking until they got you the correct part. Manager discussion time!


----------

